# *Updated baby pics* More playtime pics including aunt Pixie!



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's a picture of Fay and her babies...
She's a very tired mommy!









I'm still scared to lure Fay away and handle the babies. When is the soonest I should start doing it and for how long at a time and how many times a day?


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Mama and baby picture*

D'aww! Mommy deserves some rest.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Mama and baby picture*

Ideally leave her alone with her babies for 3 or 4 days. You can pick them up if she lets you but dont keep them away for very long for the first couple of weeks. 

So cute!


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture*

awww she looks exhausted, such a cute pic!
but yeah probably best to leave her with them for a couple of days, she may be a bit more secure about them being handled after that.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture*

I PERSONALLY held babies within the first 24 hours for about 2 minutes just to see everything was alright (first time rattie mom with a young rat from a store...). The mommy was OK with it, but that was luck sine she obviously didn't know me too well yet.

MOUSE mommies will usually kill the babies if you bug them at all within the first 2-3 days. Rats rarely do this, but she might reject babies if you hold them too soon. The longer the mom is with them undisturbed, the better her bond with them will be. Also, if she comes off the nest and wants to spend time with you, do so - and then maybe try GENTLY to touch the babies with her with you... But wait 24-48 hours at least, if you can stand it! :roll:


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

Here's a couple pictures of the little guys..They're starting to show marking! So cute! They're now 3 days old.

Here's all 9 of them..









Then I lined them up together..


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Babies are SOOOOOO cute! Just wait until they are running everywhere!

enjoy


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

LMAO I LOVE that you lined them up


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

It was a pain lining them up. They kept crawling over each other. Haha


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

Here's some more pictures of the little rascals..
They're a week old now and crawling everywhere! Lining them up was almost impossible!
They are getting so big!

Here's a couple pictures..

Finally lined them up..









Then they decided to just start moving again..


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

Ohhh, how cute!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

CUTE!


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

lookit tha babies!!!!!!!! how fippen adorable!


----------



## Rat-Leopard (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

Lovely capped babies (in england they classed as capped the blacks with headspot)

my first tame rat looked like them (l)


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

Does anyone know what the 2 tanned ones are called by any chance? I thought they'd be PEWs, but they've been getting kind of tannish. Maybe fawns?


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

aww i love the ones with the white spots on their heads. so adorable!


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

Such cute eeppers! Just wait a few days if you think they're already wiggle worms! :lol: As for the colors, wait until at least they have their regular baby fur comes in before you try to say colors - it may change, I think.

Do you know how many boys and girls you have?  I wish I lived near you- I'd adopt one from you for sure! The little cuties.....


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

I'm not sure how many girls or boys I have. They're 9 days old right now. Are you able to tell at 9 days?

I need to find homes for them. So far I don't know anyone who wants any.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

Yeah, you should be able to tell the gender at 9 days, but wait another 3-4 and you SHOULD be able to start seeing nipples - I could see them at 12 days, but each litter is a bit different.

As for homes... If you loved closer... or if you were willing to to come clear accross the country... lol! I wish it were easier to ship rats - for them and on the bank! It's about $150 minimum on planes, and you can't ship mammals any other way... PLUS I think the rats would FREAK OUT if you tried that on them... The poor little things....

BUT I'd take at least 3 or 4 of them in a heartbeat - or maybe all... if I could get my hubby to say yes... My two year old daughter would LOVE that! (she's a big help playing with our ratties at home).

Good luck - they are CUTE!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

So only female rats have nipples? 

Aw, I'd love to give you a couple rats! Come to California and pick them up! Lol. It's going to be hard finding good homes for them.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

Yep - only girls have nipples. Boys will have belly buttons, but no "dots" up and down their sides.

And I SOOOOOOOOO wish I could come and pick those cuties up, but gas prices say NO. Florida to Cali is just WAY TOO FAR.  Tho I still (JOKINGLY) asked my husband if I could... :lol: He said no, too.... *sigh* Oh well. 

One idea is ask your local pet stores is you can put up fliers saying you have baby ratties for adoption with your contact info. Then you can meet and "screen" the potential adopters and decide who gets them. (Put a note on the flier that they are adoptable to good homes that can care for them). Also, adopt them out in pairs for sure!

Good luck with it - I think this is why most breeders don't breed until they have a good waiting list ready with homes for a good number of rittens.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

I will definitely see about putting fliers up in pet stores.

I looked at the rats today. They are 11 days old now and I could see nipples. I didn't really count, as to mom was very upset when I separated her. But I'll probably count later tonight.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

I counted today. There are 5 girls and 4 boys. I was hoping there was an odd number of girls since I plan on keeping one female. So yay.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

 Yea - I'm dealing with sometime like that - my rescued litter has 4 girls and 6 boys, but I think I'm keeping one of each...  They are CUTE! As are yours, actually... LUCKY! I have blacks and a few blues, but I want some browns in my mix sometime! :lol: I'm so happy for you.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture..And more baby pictures!*

I wish I had a car, then I could make my mischeif with two babies and mr. numnums here. (two babies refering to her pending adoption, and being tempted to adopt one more)


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!!!*

Here are the boys..



















And here are the girls..



















Out of the boys, I'm keeping the black one. Since I need to keep the pairs even, I guess I have to keep a second boy. :roll: 

And since the girls are odd numbered, gotta keep a girl. :lol: 

I plan to neuter 2 of the boys I keep so the girls and boys can all go together. 

They are so wiggly and hyper it's crazy. I can only imagine when they open their eyes! They are 2 weeks old now so any day.


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!!!*

awwwww they're absolutely adorable! i would love 2 girls. hehe. too bad that i live in australia


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!!!*

I wanna get all three fawn girls! :x Why do you live so far away from me??????? I have searched for a nice fawn colored babe in all 7 local pet stores (YES - 7!!!!!), and all I see are dark brown agoutis and the black-and-white cuties. I have a girl agouti, but... I want a lighter color too! 

Good luck with them - my rescue rittens are RUNNING EVERYWHERE!!! I put them in the bathtub yesterday with a couple mouse wheels and the big rat wheel, and all three had babes walking on them! Just wait until those eyes open... heh heh heh


----------



## lil_rob123 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!!!*

i have heard people call them champain.... maybe you could name one bubbly


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!!!*



lil_rob123 said:


> i have heard people call them champain.... maybe you could name one bubbly


 :mrgreen: 

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna do that... whenever I find one, that is...


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!!!*

So the all over fawn colored ones are usually called champains? What would you all call each rat? I don't really know what you call any of them. I can't wait for their eyes to open.  Mom still freaks out when I separate from her from them, and she still won't let me touch her. Is this normal even after a couple weeks after having her babies?

I'm having bad luck with my rodents.  My boyfriend got a pet mouse a couple weeks ago(his old one died recently). I never really cared for mice much, but he told me yesterday that she's gotten "fat". I didn't think much about it till I glanced at her today. And guess what? She's pregnant. Like I need more babies. 

I'm never buying ANY animal from a pet store EVER again!


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!!!*

To find out the markings lables, I like curiosityrats.com - if you look in the varieties, then markings as well as colors, you should be able to find out the details you need for your babies. It's hard for someone new. 

Hey "experienced" people :wink: - any ideas to help her?


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!!!*

Okay, so I am guessing there are agouti capped, fawns, fawn capped, and a black berkshire. Did I label them correctly?


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!!!*

yeah - looks that way to me, too. I wasn't too sure with the black one tho. Also, I think all would be labled "mismarked" and a couple of the caps as "split caps" b/c of the white split....  YAY BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!!!*

Blah, so many names! Lol. 

I need to learn them all.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!!!*

Their eyes are starting to open.  The black and fawn boy both have one eye open, and the other halfway open. It's so cute! Hehe.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!!!*

Their eyes are open! They are so cute. They're starting to drink out of the water bottle and trying to eat moms food. They also lick me already. So cute!

Here's pictures..


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!! Eyes o*

Ahhhh so cute! And your nails are really pretty too.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!! Eyes o*

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are the CUTEST little things when their eyes open... Mine are just getting past that point - getting a little less "baby" look to them.  Oh well - enjoy this!


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!! Eyes o*

omg they are the most adorable little fuzzballs ever...


----------



## Jessen (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!! Eyes o*

i love the ones with spots on their heads, like paint accidently got dripped on them.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!! Eyes o*

Looks like high white carriers. You better keep a good eye on them for a few more weeks to make sure no one gets fat and bloaty.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Mama and baby picture. Lots of updated pictures!! Eyes o*

I have new pictures..They will be four weeks old Friday. They're growing up so fast.  Haha. 



















And the two that I am going to keep.. 

This is Bear..As he looks like a little bear..









And this is Bubbles..As she reminds me of Bubbles from the Powder Puff Girls..


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: *Updated baby pics**

ADORABLE!


----------



## kristie0593 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: *Updated baby pics**

awww...they're so cute and I love the names you've picked out for the ones your keeping


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: *Updated baby pics**

aww they are the most adorable rats ever!!
mommy does deserve a rest though!!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: *Updated baby pics**

Yes, mommy does deserve a rest.

I like the babies, but it sucks that she had them. I haven't been able to spend the time I wanted to with her. When she was pregnant, she was just starting to show affection towards me and would lick and brux when I'd give her little scritches. After she had the babies, she turned into protective mama. She was still a baby when I got her, and now she's pretty big. Oh well. When all the babies go, we'll get lots of play time.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: *Updated baby pics**

LOL ur ratties are cuteeee
but when i was reading why u named rattie bubbles i giggled u put powder put girls instead of power puff girls 
hehe but they are soooo cute ... 
i havent even named mine yet =/
jeez it took me long enough to name the adults the last two were nameless for like a month lol


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: *Updated baby pics**

awwww they are adorable, i think your babies are only a day older than mine, it`s amazing how much they grow so quickly isn`t it??
it won`t be much longer now and then you can spend some much needed time bonding with the momma again, my monty basically throws her babies at me to take out for a while haha


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: *Updated baby pics**

I love the little ones - they are just SOOOOO much fun! All critters grow up too quick - especially human ones! lol!

Yeah, as for names, my 2-year old human child and I named all 10 rescue eeppers before we'd had them 24 hours! Jim and Joe are nearly identical twin berkshire boys, Bubba is a veriberk with some silvering boy, Blue Velvet is a blue veriberk boy, Tain is a blazed variegated boy, Ripple is a capped silver boy, Runt is a capped blue girl, Thief is a blazed variegated girl, Juicy is a blue bareback girl, and Bandit is a black bareback girl.  Such sweethearts, too - all who are leaving me are leaving for new homes within the next few days...


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: *Updated baby pics* More playtime pics including aunt Pi*

I have some pics including Aunt Pixie playing with the little ones. She's such a good aunt! The babies have grown so much. They will be 5 weeks old Friday, and will be separated Thursday. Was going to separate males from females Friday, but I'm having surgery.  Anyway..

All the babies crowding around her..They get so excited when Auntie is around 









Ratties climbing everywhere..









Babies licking Auntie..









All the babies love to crowd around me when I come around..









The whole family..Including Fay in the back..









And I thought this pic was cute..All the babies with Mama Fay to the left and Auntie Pixie to the right..Looking at the human mommy..Me!


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: *Updated baby pics* More playtime pics including aunt Pi*

All of those pics are great, but those last two pics are just perfect! I love 'em! What a cute group you have!!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: *Updated baby pics* More playtime pics including aunt Pi*

the last one looks like a conga line  if you didnt live so far away id steal them


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: *Updated baby pics* More playtime pics including aunt Pi*

omg they are so adorable! 

haha it does look like a conga line :') 

they all look so friendly >^.^<


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: *Updated baby pics* More playtime pics including aunt Pi*

Thank you. 
You can tell that all the babies are very friendly. They all crowd around me wanting to come out. Haha. None of them have homes yet.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: *Updated baby pics* More playtime pics including aunt Pi*

It looks like zombies attacking XD CUTE zombies.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: *Updated baby pics* More playtime pics including aunt Pi*

Ahhh, babiiiiiies! So cute!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: *Updated baby pics* More playtime pics including aunt Pi*

Girls and boys were separated today.  They grew up so fast! Now to keep trying to find homes...


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: *Updated baby pics* More playtime pics including aunt Pi*

They're so wonderful!!! I love the capped ones!!! Ohhhh i want one!!! 8O But i live in Portugal! Darnit!


----------

